# Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

					Der Entwurf einer neuen EU-Richtlinie sieht vor, dass Fernsehsender bald die Möglichkeit haben werden, alle 20 Minuten Werbung zu schalten. Zudem könnte sich dadurch die absolute Werbezeit pro Sendung deutlich vergrößern, während zu Abend- und Nachtzeiten widerum eher wenig Werbung geschaltet wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*


----------



## HisN (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Gefühlt macht es das doch schon lange, und zwar in deutlich kürzeren Abständen.


----------



## floppyexe (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ich wusste schon immer das dieses Krebsgeschwür "Werbung" in der EU die meisten Lobbyisten hat. Für mich ist Werbung lästig. Mittlerweile habe ich es hinbekommen, mit dem Smart TV Werbung im Netz zu unterbinden. Gerade bei Streamingdiensten oder Tube, die vor dem Film Werbung platzieren. Bei mir nun nicht mehr.
Und auch auf dem PC nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Hält sich überhaupt jemand an solche Regeln? Die tricksen doch alle und gefühlt sind es doch vielleicht noch 15 Minuten und wenn die Werbezeit nicht reicht wird es einfach in die Sendung eingeblendet. Mögen die Blindgänger doch eher mal die Werbung selbst ändern und auch Angriffe unterhalb der Gürtellinie erlauben. In ein paar Jahren reicht dann wohl ein Tatort für die ganze Nacht


----------



## s0cke (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Wer heutzutage noch  FreeTV anschaltet ist selbst schuld.  Mein Fernseher ist schon seit Jahren nur noch Deko.


----------



## tomasvittek (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

fernsehen? das kannte ich mal... was war das noch... ach egal


----------



## Nuallan (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Was zum Teufel ist "Fernsehen"? Jetzt bringt ihr bestimmt bald noch News über die neusten und schnellsten Pferdekutschen, was?  Ganz ehrlich, bevor ich nach mittlerweile etlichen abstinenten Jahren die Glotze einschalte gucke ich lieber gegen eine Wand. Da hab ich auf jeden Fall mehr von. Und die Wand auch.


----------



## Lyta (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hält sich überhaupt jemand an solche Regeln? Die tricksen doch alle und gefühlt sind es doch vielleicht noch 15 Minuten und wenn die Werbezeit nicht reicht wird es einfach in die Sendung eingeblendet. Mögen die Blindgänger doch eher mal die Werbung selbst ändern und auch Angriffe unterhalb der Gürtellinie erlauben. In ein paar Jahren reicht dann wohl ein Tatort für die ganze Nacht



Dank VoD wie Netflix guck ich ja so gut wie kein TV mehr.
Aber letztens doch mal einen Spielfilm geguckt, nach ca. einer Stunde (21:15 Uhr) kam die erste Werbung von ca 7 min. Bereits 21:30 Uhr kam bereits der 2. Werbeblock.
Da ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn immer mehr abspringen.

Und zu den 20% pro Stunde als Werbung. Eine durchschnittliche Folge einer US  Serie geht 42 min. Sind ja dann eher 30%.


----------



## Cett (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Werbung akzeptiere ich in keinster Weise mehr, ich bin durch UBlock so abgeschottet von Werbung und das seit Jahren, dass ich jedesmal wenn ich einen Rechner sehe der so etwas nicht installiert hat mich wundere wie doch die Internetseiten ohne aussehen und diese damit kaum wieder erkenne. PCGH ist hier die letzten Enklave der Werbung gewesen die ich geduldet habe. Seit dem man aber dazu übergegangen ist, diesen fetten Rahmen links und rechts der Seite voll zu packen und man mit einem Klick andauernd bei Alternate landet, habe ich Skripte abgestellt, da UBlock diese seltsamerweise nicht verhindert. Fernsehen tue ich seit Jahren gar nicht mehr, da ich auch nicht mal einen Fernseher besitze geschweige denn einen Anschlussbezahle. Für mich ist Werbung unterbewusste Indoktrination durch endlose Wiederholung ich komme mir vor wie als ob ich Vokabeln auswendig lernen soll bei den ständigen Werbesprüchen und der Zeit die für den Mist drauf geht. Dass die EU jetzt dank Lobby Arbeit noch mehr Werbung schaltet, ist für mich selbst deswegen uninteressant, allerdings zeigt das nur wo die Reise hingeht, Investitionen weg von der Produktqualität und hin zum Werbebudget da man anscheinend nur ein hübsches Äußeres mit fett beworbenem Marketing und mittelmäßiger Funktionalität in den ersten Monaten braucht um ein Produkt erfolgreich zu verkaufen. Wichtige Werte wie Nachhaltigkeit ,Langlebigkeit bzw. Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss bleiben hier auf der Strecke.


----------



## LittleBedosh (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Fernsehen was ist das den xD heutzutage macht man den TV an  und öffnet Amazon o. Netflix  fernsehen an sich nurnoch Sport und da hält sich die Werbung eh in grenzen


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Von mir aus können die 100% der Sendezeit durchwerben. Ich kuck in die Kiste sowieso nicht rein. Wenn der TFT irgendwann man kaputt sein sollte wird er glaub ich nicht ersetzt (bei den 30 Betriebsstunden pro Jahr wird er aber wohl ewig halten^^). Wenn es kein Zwang von Vodafone wäre, einen Kabelanschluss fürs TV zu zahlen wenn man die 200 MBit-Inet-Leitung haben will hätte ich wohl gar kein TV.


----------



## Kyrodar (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Gegen ein bisschen -kurze- oder unaufdringliche Werbung hab ich ja echt nix. Aber die Werbeblöcke im normalen TV arten einfach viel zu sehr aus. 10-15min Werbung auf 20-30min Sendung.
Ich hab auf YouTube keinen Blocker an und auch nicht auf Twitch (um zwei zu nennen). Dort find ichs von der Länge und der Platzierung her in der Regel vollkommen in Ordnung und abbrechen kann ichs ja notfalls auch auch. Aber neben der normalen Fernsehlandschaft raffen es leider auch viele normale nicht auf Streaming und VoD ausgelegte Webseiten nicht.


----------



## Homerclon (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

So richtig nervig sind die Werbeeinblendungen, die übers eigentliche Programm gelegt werden.
Am besten noch mit lauter Tonunterlegung damit man kein Wort mehr von dem versteht, das im eigentlichen Programm gesagt wird.
Das gehört verboten!

Wenn man in einer Region wohnt in dem es nur Steinzeit-Internet bzw. Volumen-Gängelung gibt, bleibt einem auch nicht groß die Wahl als das TV für Filme und Serien zu nutzen.
Alles kaufen was interessant klingt, wird mit der Zeit teuer. Vor allem wenn einem dann auch nicht alles gefällt was interessant geklungen hat.
Videotheken gibts auch immer weniger, und als ich das letzte mal in einer war (war das bereits in diesem Jahrtausend?), gabs da auch keine Serien.


----------



## MDJ (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Verzichte schon seit vielen Jahren auf das normale Fernsehen, nur gelegentlich sehe ich mir mal auf 1-2 Sendern eine Doku an. Ansonsten halte ich mich an Streamingdienste und DVDs/BDs.


----------



## Gast201808102 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



s0cke schrieb:


> Wer heutzutage noch  FreeTV anschaltet ist selbst schuld.  Mein Fernseher ist schon seit Jahren nur noch Deko.



Zumidest Privatfernsehen. Bei den öffentlich/rechtlichen hält sich das ganze ja zum Glück in sehr engen Grenzen, da kann man getrost drüber wegsehen (wie über beihnah jede andere Werbung im öffentlichen Raum auch - probiert es, es funktioniert!). Aber ich seh' sie schon wieder aus ihren Löchern kriechen, die unheilbaren Lügenkresse-rufer.... Is mir aber auch schnuppe. Privat TV sehe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr und wenn auf den verbliebenen Sendern nichts interessantes läuft (was sogar ziemlich selten vorkommt, erst recht im Vergleich zu den privaten), gibts da immer noch genügend onlineangebote oder ein gutes, freies Radio.


----------



## TomatenKenny (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

am besten die schalten gleich alle TV sender ab, da eh nur absoluter scheißendreck kommt. einzig arte und 3sat kann bleiben.


----------



## Eckism (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Meine Serie kommt am nächsten Tag eh in der Videotheke bei DMAX.

Meine Werbungsohnmacht hindert mich schon seit Jahren beim FreeTV...


----------



## Herbststurm (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Zum Glück betrifft mich das nicht mehr, da ich meinen Kabelanschluss schon vor Jahren gekündigt habe! 

Ich setze seit dem auf Internet-Streaming und eigenen DLNA Server, da kommt das was ich sehen will, wann ich will und ohne Werbung.

Mit dem minderwertigen Programm und der massigen Werbung vergraulen die sich immer mehr Leute.


----------



## Maverick3k (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



> Bisher war es so, dass Fernsehsender maximal alle 30 Minuten Werbung schalten durften.



Pro7 hält sich da jedenfalls nicht dran. Die bringen alle ~20 min etwa 7 Minuten Werbung. 

Eigenwerbung -> Werbung -> Eigenwerbung -> 1-2 Werbeclips -> Weiter in der eigenentlichen Sendung.

Zeichentrickserien dürfen sie auch nicht unterbrechen, aber abends wird das zumindest bei Simpsons gemacht.

Mir ist vor etwa 3 wochen mein TV kaputt gegangen, normales TV habe ich kaum geschaut, weil mir die ganze Werbung tierisch auf die Nerven geht. Und wenn die jetzt om Zukunft noch mehr Werbung zeigen dürfen... rofl! Eigentlich ist das eine gute Sachen, dann stirbt das klassiche Fernsehen endlich aus! Es kommt, wie oben schon geschrieben wurde, praktisch sowieso nur Dreck. GTNM, BB. Einfach Sendungen die 1x Erfolg hatten und dann gnadenlos ausgeschlachtet werden. Innovation fehlt da schon sehr lange!


----------



## Healrox (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ausser Tagesschau und morgens Morgenmagazin wird eh nix mehr geschaut.
Und wenn sie alle 20 Minuten für 7 Minuten Film zeigen und den Rest Werbung machen: meinetwegen können sie sich ganz abschaffen.
Netflix und Amazon produzieren jetzt schon ihre eigenen Serien. Irgendwann werden die Sender von den "onlinern" aufgekauft und dicht gemacht. Recht so!


----------



## chewara (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Nutze eigentlich auch nur noch Amazon, Netflix und ab und an Maxdome. Tatort wird sonst noch geguckt, aber dafür Gibt es auch noch die Mediathek. Da ich Mieter bin ist Kabel TV aber eh bei mir vorhanden, reicht zum Tatort und Nachrichten schauen. das Private-Sender-In-HD-sehen-Paket habe ich schon vor einer ganzen weile abbestellt.


----------



## frEnzy (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Und schwupps ist ein Medium, dass immer mehr an Wichtigkeit verliert noch unattraktiver, als eh schon.


----------



## mannefix (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Werbung nach oben, Preise nach oben, Niveau nach unten. Der richtige Weg um das Fernsehen abzuschaffen.
Geld über alles!! Das geht immer schief.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Primatfernsehen meide ich eh schon einige Jahre. Zuviel Müll, zu viel Werbung und TV-Konzepte, die ich nicht unterstützen möchte, indem mich die Sender mit meiner Aufmerksamkeit belohne. Lieber schaue ich die ÖR/Mediatheken oder lege ein paar Euro für nen Film auf den Tisch, der mich interessiert. Das schlimme ist nur: Wenn ich mir nen Film auf DVD kaufe (hab bis heute keinen Blu Ray Player), dann hab ich dafür Geld bezahlt, werde vor dem Film aber trotzdem mit Werbung bombardiert.


----------



## hauptmann25 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

AHOY ihr Fernsehratten. Hier spricht der Kapitän Priatellio Torrentus, wir nehmen Kurs auf Pryatbay


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



hauptmann25 schrieb:


> AHOY ihr Fernsehratten. Hier spricht der Kapitän Priatellio Torrentus, wir nehmen Kurs auf Pryatbay



Unter anderem deswegen wird der Werbeterror doch immer mehr!


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Mir egal, bez Werbung. 
Ich schaue eh kein TV ausser Buli. 

Ich schaue sonst über Amazon Instant Video oder Maxdome.  Ansonsten zocke ich oder nutze meine Zahlreichen BluRays.


----------



## XT1024 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Was, die Werbung darf also noch vom TV-Programm unterbrochen werden?


----------



## Echo321 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Das normale werbefinanzierte TV geht dem Ende zu. Schon jetzt wandern immer mehr Zuschauer zu Streaming oder OnDemand Diensten ab und durch mehr Werbung , ständigen Wiederholungen sowie kostenpflichtigen "Standardleistungen" (HD!) werden es nicht weniger.

Die GEZ hat diesen Trend erkannt und ihre Abgabe daher vom TV Gerät entkoppelt. Schlau eigentlich .. die TV Sender verpennen diesen Trend und schaffen Mediatheken mit unglaublichen Preisen. Während Netflix und Co. unter 10€ pro Monat kosten soll ich mir halbgare Reality Shows für 99cent die Folge kaufen und zusätzlich noch eine monatliche Gebühr für die dazugehörige App. 

Ich werde RTL und CO nicht vermissen.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Tja, damit werden die natürlich durchkommen. Die Zielgruppe der meisten Werbeclips sind doch dieselben Minderbemittelten, die sich tagsüber bei den Privaten am Leid anderer ergötzen und sich auf Blut, Tote und geistig Behinderte einen schrubben, weil es ihnen doch noch einen Tick besser geht. Und die lassen sich dann auch von Werbung beeinflussen. Mal im Ernst, welcher zurechnungsfähige Mensch guckt denn noch Fernsehen mit Werbung?
Ich gucke nur noch die ÖR, und wenn dann nach 8 Uhr. Die Filme sind besser und ohne Werbung, die Sendungen sowieso, dazu gibts immerhin 720p. Der private Dreck sollte sich gar nicht lohnen. Und für die Filmhighlights und die Kinoabende mit Freunden oder Familie gibts BR.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Das einzige was ich anschaue ist mal ne Doku, wo keine Werbung kommt. 
Vor paar Jahren wollte ich mir Zurück in die Zukunft anschauen, habs aber gelassen weil ich kein Bock auf Werbung hatte. Bin dann lieber ins Bett


----------



## DrOwnz (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



> Die EU-Richtlinie dreht sich allerdings nicht nur um das klassische Fernsehen. Auch On-Demand-Anbieter sollen betroffen sein. So soll YouTube in Zukunft jugendgefährdende und hetzterische Inhalte entfernen. Gleichzeitig sollen Streaming-Plattformen wie Netflix europäische Produktionen in einem Verhältnis von 1 zu 5 anbieten. Netflix erfüllt diese Vorgabe mit 21 Prozent also dementsprechend bereits.



Das macht mir deutlich größere Sorgen ... ich will Auswahl und nicht die Auswahl beschränkt haben.... ich glaube das es deutlich mehr US Produktionen gibt als EU-Produktionen und mit dieser quote entsteht ein riesen Problem, bzw. wird noch größer ...


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Bei Pro7 usw. Kommt doch jetzt schon alle 15-20 min Werbung. Deshalb bleibe ich bei den ÖR, wo es fast keine Werbung gibt.


----------



## Bevier (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel ist "Fernsehen"? Jetzt bringt ihr bestimmt bald noch News über die neusten und schnellsten Pferdekutschen, was?  Ganz ehrlich, bevor ich nach mittlerweile etlichen abstinenten Jahren die Glotze einschalte gucke ich lieber gegen eine Wand. Da hab ich auf jeden Fall mehr von. Und die Wand auch.



Der Postillon: Endlich: Pferd mit 2 PS kommt auf den Markt ^^

Ich finde das großartig, endlich muss ich mich beim Toilettengang nicht mehr einschränken lassen. In meinem Alter fängt nach einer halben Stunde Biertrinken um den geistigen Dünnsch... im Fernsehen zu ertragen die Blase schon arg zu drücken an.


----------



## Ion (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ich hab diese dämliche Blöd-Kiste schon vor über 8 Jahren abgeschafft. Läuft ohnehin nur noch "Assi-TV". Filme/Serien schaut man sich heutzutage bei z. B. Netflix an.


----------



## Andregee (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Mehr Werbung? Endlich. Es wird auch mal Zeit, das der informative und interessante Teil des Sendeprogramms ausgebaut wird [emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Decrypter (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



s0cke schrieb:


> Wer heutzutage noch  FreeTV anschaltet ist selbst schuld.  Mein Fernseher ist schon seit Jahren nur noch Deko.



Naja...Deko ja nun auch nicht gerade. Aber bei den Privaten schau ich schon seit langem keine Filme mehr, weil das einfach aufgrund der unerträglichen Werbung eher eine Zumutung statt Vergnügen ist. Das die Privaten auf Werbung angewiesen sind, ist die eine Sache. Aber wenn man Filme damit so grausam zerstückelt,  das Zuschauen eher eine Bestrafung ist, dann sollen sie machen. Aber ohne mich. Genauso war die EM Qulifikation, wo ja bekanntlich die Oberpeinlichkeit RTL nun die Rechte hat und daraus eine quälend lange Show macht, wo die Werbung allein schon gefühlt die Hälfte an Zeit einnimmt, nicht zu ertragen. Selbst nach unmittelbar vor Anpfiff nach den Hymnen kam Werbung. Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur zum 

Also hängt am TV nun ein kleiner Rechner, womit man Filme noch völlig ungestört und zumeist in weit besserer Bild und Ton Qualität als im Werbe-TV genießen kann. RTL und Konsorten bin ich hier aber glücklicherweise eh bald los. Nächste Woche wird hier auf DVB-T2 umgestellt und nach dem Probebetrieb sind die privaten Ramsch-Sender dann zum Glück verschlüsselt. Aber wird trotzdem genug geben, die dann für die HD-Werbung noch zahlen. Kann man ja wunderbar am Satelitten-Direktempfang sehen, wo die Privaten in HD 60 Tacken im Jahr kosten............


----------



## Hornissentreiber (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Die Leute laufen den klassischen Fernsehen mehr und mehr davon, weil sie von der ständigen Werbung genervt sind. Da muss man natürlich die Häufigkeit der Werbung erhöhen, ist doch klar! Am besten wäre es, wenn 55 von 60 Minuten Werbung wären. Das macht man ein paar Jahre lang und die Leute werden anfangen, die Werbung für das eigentliche Programm zu halten. Zumindest die zwei Prozent der Bevölkerung, die dann noch Fernsehen schauen werden.  

Was sind das für Leute, die sich sowas ausdenken und welche Lobbyisten (schreibt man das so?) putzen dafür die Klinken? Anstatt das Programm attraktiver zu machen, treibt man noch mehr Zuschauer den Streaming-Diensten in die Arme.  Ob die Telekom deshalb den Ausbau des Glasfasernetzes bremst, damit in absehbarer Zeit die Streaming-Kunden nicht mehr genügend Bandbreite dafür bekommen und sich so notgedrungen doch wieder dem Fernsehen zuwenden? Diese Top-Manager kennen sich doch alle untereinander, bestimmt steckt eine großangelegte Verschwörung dahinter. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Nur zu. Wenn die Privatsender bzw. FreeTV-Sender ihre Werbeintervalle erhöhen wollen, wird das nur dazu führen dass die Leute vermehrt auf Streamingangebote zurückgreifen. 
Nicht mehr lange und man braucht sich gar keinen Receiver mehr anschaffen, da man übers Free-TV nur noch mit Werbung zugemüllt wird. 
Schlimmer finde ich die Tatsache, dass selbst die Zwangsgebührenfinanzierten ÖR unverschämter Weise noch Werbung schalten. Zwar nicht so oft und penetrant wie im Free-TV, aber sie tun es und alleine das ist schon zu viel. 
Ich bin derzeit noch mit meinem Sky-Abo für knapp 40€ im Monat zufrieden, nutze aber auch schon andere Angebote wie z.B. Amazon. 

BTW: Eigentlich schade, dass es keinen Adblocker fürs TV gibt


----------



## Pittermann (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ulkig, wie manche hier Pauschalaussagen wie „Filme und Serien sieht man heute eh auf Netflix &Co.“ treffen, ich spüre von diesem Wandel im Medienkonsum nicht sonderlich viel.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ich find´s Klasse, damit wird das Ende vieler TV Sender eingeläutet. 

Ich gucke eh kaum noch TV, dann sogar gar nix mehr.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

...und das Ziel dieser Umstellung ist was genau?
Die paar Leute die noch TV guggen auch noch woanders hin zu vertreiben? 
Werbung war und ist einer der Gründe warum ich schon seit etwa 15 Jahren nur noch extrem selten irgendwas im TV ansehe. Dann meist aber am ORF oder so wo Filme eben nicht mit Werbung unterbrochen werden.


----------



## Healrox (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Pittermann schrieb:


> Ulkig, wie manche hier Pauschalaussagen wie „Filme und Serien sieht man heute eh auf Netflix &Co.“ treffen, ich spüre von diesem Wandel im Medienkonsum nicht sonderlich viel.



Ja, ist schon komisch, das bei im Moment knapp 40 posts annähernd alle auf einer Schiene sind, nur du nicht 
Da scheinen alle anderen wohl was anders (falsch?) zu machen


----------



## Z3Rlot (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Die Werbung stört mich auch total und dann noch sowas.
Man was soll das bloss noch werden


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Healrox schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon komisch, das bei im Moment knapp 40 posts annähernd alle auf einer Schiene sind, nur du nicht
> Da scheinen alle anderen wohl was anders (falsch?) zu machen




Er hat schon Recht. Nur weil man keinen Bock auf Private hat streamt man ja nicht automatisch. Ich nutze abseits der ÖR auch eher BluRay, weil das Internet hier keine vernünftigen Streams zulässt, die da ansatzweise rankommen. So wird es noch vielen in Deutschland gehen...
Solange man noch ein internettechnisches Entwicklungsland sind und es Streams qualitativ nicht mit physischen Medien aufnehmen können schaut "man" heute auch noch nicht auf Netflix usw.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Das Problem ist nicht die Werbung, sondern das die Spots schlecht sind und man sie zu oft sieht.
Besonders bei Eurosport, da sieht man dann jede Werbung die gleichen 5 Spots.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Zwang von Vodafone wäre, einen Kabelanschluss fürs TV zu zahlen wenn man die 200 MBit-Inet-Leitung haben will hätte ich wohl gar kein TV.



OK, das ist wirklich frech. Da bin ich Unitymedia dankbar. Anfang des Jahres hab ich den Kabelanschluß gekündigt, und von 3Play auf 2Play (200Mbit Internetz+Telefon) runterstufen lassen. Die 252€ jährlich für den Kabelanschluß spare ich mir lieber. Und bei den 60€ im Jahr für 3 Telefonleitungen (inkl. FritzBox), die ich vorher auch xtra zahlen musste, ist jetzt sogar der 20MBit-Upload inklusive.

Dazu kommt, das ich mir vorher (3Play) bei den Aufnahmen auf dem HD-Recorder habe vorschreiben lassen müssen, welche Werbungen ich überspulen durfte und welche nicht. Danke, aber nicht mit mir. 

Ach ja, es gibt bei SmartTV ja noch so eine mitunter durchaus nützliche Funktion mit dem Datendienst (rote Taste auf der Fernbedienung). Je nach TV-Sender bekommt man damit zb. Zugang auf die entsprechende Mediathek. Auch diese Funktion wird mittlerweile von den Sendern für Werbung missbraucht. Bekam man dort früher lediglich einen kleinen und kurzen Hinweis (zb. winzige Einblendung am unteren Bildschirmrand) auf das Webangebot des jeweiligen Senders, wird die Funktion heutzutage regelmäßig für Vollbild-Werbung missbraucht, der man nur entgehen kann, wenn man die Funktion deaktiviert.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Deshalb bleib ich bei DVB-T(2). Da muss man nur mal nen Stick für 40-50€ bezahlen und hat keine weiteren Kosten. (Von GEZ abgesehen, aber die würde man ja auch ohne Fernsehen zahlen)


----------



## Healrox (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Er hat schon Recht. Nur weil man keinen Bock auf Private hat streamt man ja nicht automatisch. Ich nutze abseits der ÖR auch eher BluRay, weil das Internet hier keine vernünftigen Streams zulässt, die da ansatzweise rankommen. So wird es noch vielen in Deutschland gehen...
> Solange man noch ein internettechnisches Entwicklungsland sind und es Streams qualitativ nicht mit physischen Medien aufnehmen können schaut "man" heute auch noch nicht auf Netflix usw.


Ja jut, manchmal vegesse ich, wie gesegnet ich bin, das ich den ollen Kasten mit dem Post Aufkleber im Keller gefunden habe.
Wenn ich dran denk, das meine Frau am Laptop in HD streamt, ich hier auf meinem 2. Monitor in SD DMAX über Zattoo schaue, und Steam nebenher Spieleupdates zieht, dann vergesse ich oft die armen Telekomkunden, die Geld für theoretische 16 MBit/s zahlen.

Abgesehen davon, vielleicht liegt es am alter, aber die ÖR gefallen mir in letzter Zeit besser, die Privaten schaue ich mit Ausnahme von DMAX und Eurosport so gut wie nie.


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Jetzt soll es alle 20 Minuten sein, in 5 Jahren wird es alle 15 Minuten und wiederum in 3 Jahren alle 10 Minuten... Je kürzer die Abstände der Werbung kommt, desto weniger Mensch haben noch den nerv den Fernseher überhaupt anzuschalten... Habe die von der EU zuviel Hartz 4 Fernsehen geguckt oder warum kommen die auf solchen scheiß? Und bald beschweren sich die Firmen das sie kaum noch Fernsehgeräte verkaufen ^^


@PCGH, dank der eben nicht wegklickbaren Telebum Werbung musste ich nach 14 Tagen wieder ublock installieren. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## turbosnake (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb bleib ich bei DVB-T(2). Da muss man nur mal nen Stick für 40-50€ bezahlen und hat keine weiteren Kosten. (Von GEZ abgesehen, aber die würde man ja auch ohne Fernsehen zahlen)


Bei T2 wird man nur leider für die HD Programme Geld zahlen müssen.


----------



## Rayken (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Na ja nun wird man auf YouTube mit Werbung genervt, andere Streaming Dienste haben auch die Werbeblöcke für sich entdeckt


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Bei vielen privaten Sendern ist das meinem Empfinden nach schon lange so. Aber ich guck seit Jahren eh nur noch Phönix und NTV (Dokus/News/Debatten) und da ist relativ wenig Werbung. Und wenn ich mal einen Film gucken will, dann leih ich ihn auf Blu Ray. Kommt eh viel besser.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Rayken schrieb:


> Na ja nun wird man auf YouTube mit Werbung genervt, andere Streaming Dienste haben auch die Werbeblöcke für sich entdeckt


Dann zahl halt für YT Red.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Und wenn dann jeder für alles zahlt um keine Werbung zu sehen wächst der Hydra wieder ein Kopf nach in Form einer neuen Werberunde oder Gebührenerhöhung.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und wenn dann jeder für alles zahlt um keine Werbung zu sehen wächst der Hydra wieder ein Kopf nach in Form einer neuen Werberunde oder Gebührenerhöhung.



Dann zahlst du extra, damit du mehr Bandbreite hast als andere.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Die Bandbreite können die ja extra für Schrotting Kanäle nutzen um den Kaufwütigen das Geld aus der Tasche zu locken. Glauben die Spinner wirklich wenn diese dumm dreisten Jingles noch öfters laufen das man mehr Einnahmen erzielt? Ich persönlich bin schon lange so gestrickt das nervige Werbung mit einem Kaufverbot belegt wird


----------



## Kondar (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Von mir aus können die 100% der Sendezeit durchwerben. Ich kuck in die Kiste sowieso nicht rein. Wenn der TFT irgendwann man kaputt sein sollte wird er glaub ich nicht ersetzt (bei den 30 Betriebsstunden pro Jahr wird er aber wohl ewig halten^^). Wenn es kein Zwang von Vodafone wäre, einen Kabelanschluss fürs TV zu zahlen wenn man die 200 MBit-Inet-Leitung haben will hätte ich wohl gar kein TV.



so oder so zahlt man dann noch für HD und GEZ (auch wenn man kein TV hat).
DAS ist viel schlimmer als jede Werbung.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Kondar schrieb:


> so oder so zahlt man dann noch für HD und GEZ (auch wenn man kein TV hat).
> DAS ist viel schlimmer als jede Werbung.


Wo zahlt man bitte zwangsläufig für HD?


----------



## Isrian (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Eine Folge einer Serie dauert nur 42 Minuten. Das wird schon mit Werbung auf 60 Minuten gestreckt. Und das mit 3 Werbepausen. Was die da beschließen, ist doch schon lange in Kraft. Gut, das es jede Menge werbefreie Streams gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei T2 wird man nur leider für die HD Programme Geld zahlen müssen.



Aber nur für die privaten, die es hier eh nicht gibt. ÖR bleibt unverschlüsselt.


----------



## -Xploit- (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Uraltes "Linear" Ablaufendes TV Geflimmere tue ich mir seit gefühlten 100 Jahren nicht mehr.

Die einzige Ausnahme sind: Naturdokus / Tierdokus / Archäologiedokus / Geschichstdokus etc. wenn ich denn dann mal alle paar Monate durch zufall darauf Aufmerksam werde, alles andere Tue ich mir im Leben nicht an.

(Fantasie Hollywood Movies schaue ich mir ebenfalls nicht an.)

Der sehr fragwürdige Bullshit, der heutzutage Abgeflimmert wird im TV Incl. den krankhaften Werbespam = NEIN DANKE !


----------



## Gast201808102 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Kondar schrieb:


> so oder so zahlt man dann noch für HD und GEZ (auch wenn man kein TV hat).
> DAS ist viel schlimmer als jede Werbung.



°gäääähn°


----------



## DrOwnz (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

hat den letzten Absatz von dem  eigentlich irgendwer gelesen?


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



-Xploit- schrieb:


> Uraltes "Linear" Ablaufendes TV Geflimmere tue ich mir seit gefühlten 100 Jahren nicht mehr.
> 
> Die einzige Ausnahme sind: Naturdokus / Tierdokus / Archäologiedokus / Geschichstdokus etc. wenn ich denn dann mal alle paar Monate durch zufall darauf Aufmerksam werde, alles andere Tue ich mir im Leben nicht an.
> 
> ...


Die meisten dieser Dokus findet man auch im Netz. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen schaue ich auch kaum TV, wenn man einen Internetanschluss hat, braucht man den Fernseher kaum.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob bei meinem TV überhaupt Sender einprogrammiert sind 
Die im Allgemeinen extremst dümmliche Werbung und die kurzen Abstände zwischen den Werbeblöcken haben mich schon vor 20 Jahren sehr gestört. Daher wird der TV schon seit vielen Jahren lediglich als "Bildschirm"  für den PC benutzt, um Netflix, Blurays und Steam darzustellen.
Umso wütender bin ich daher bezüglich der Rundfunkgebühren, da ich ja offensichtlich das "Angebot" nicht nutze.


----------



## norse (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

So kann man seine Kunden auch das PayTV aufzwingen ... und dort wird dann auch noch immer mehr Werbung gezeigt. tolle Abzocke.


----------



## Gast20190527 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ich hate grad vor 3 Tagen eine Diskussion mit Unitymedia weil die mir nicht glauben das ich keinen Kabelanschluss brauche. Ich schaue fast alles online über meinen Fire TV Stick oder im Netz. Ob es allerdings der richtige weg ist, noch mehr Werbung zu bringen bei dem schlechten Programm  das es eh schon gibt, wage ich echt zu bezweifeln.


----------



## GOA88 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Gut das es heute so einfach ist den PC an den TV anzuschließen sonst würde das Ding nur noch als Dekoration im Wohnzimmer stehen. Ohne will ich aber auch nicht, Wohnzimmer ohne TV da fehlt mir optisch dann etwas.


----------



## SphinxBased (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Toll....vor dem Film..im Film und nach dem Film Werbung...geile Sache das.Mal ehrlich von dieser ganzen Zwangsberieselung merk ich mir gar nichts bzw. bleibt nix hängen
Finds  super was die EU Schnarcher wieder auf den Weg gebracht haben und die Menschen mit unnötigem Scheiss gängeln.Hoffendlich erfinden sie bald nen Werbeblocker für Filme und Vids


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ja, wenn Dauerwerbesendungen von Fernsehprogramm unterbrochen werden, ist das echt nervig. 

Daher wie auch schon an anderer Stelle von mir empfohlen: MediathekView. Schon seit Jahren ziehe ich hiermit meine Filme und Dokus, welche ich gerne sehen und ggf. auch archivieren möchte, in HD auf Festplatte. 

Die Freeware MediathekView zapft dabei auf legalem Wege viele Mediatheken an.


----------



## SilverHarlequin (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Warum ich zwar seit 9 Jahren einen Fernseher habe aber dieser kein Empfangs-Kabel besitzt? Weil ichdarauf nur noch Filme vom PC/BluRay ansehe - WEGEN Werbung. Und das nur alle 30 Minuten Werbung kommt ...ich hab das anders in Erinnerung. Irgendwie hab ich den Verdacht das die EU genau wie die Bundesregierung lieber der Industrie als dem Volke dient.


----------



## efdev (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Gut das ich seit einigen Jahren kein Fernseher mehr hab


----------



## RRCRoady (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> ... MediathekView. Schon seit Jahren ziehe ich hiermit meine Filme und Dokus, welche ich gerne sehen und ggf. auch archivieren möchte, in HD auf Festplatte.
> 
> Die Freeware MediathekView zapft dabei auf legalem Wege viele Mediatheken an.



Tja, Streaming ist legal, der Download aber nicht, da urheberrechtlich geschützt 

Mir aber wurscht. Muss jeder selber wissen was er tut


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Wann hat die Regierung im den letzten Jahren für unser Volk was getan? 
Nix! Überhaupt Nix!
Aber bald haben wir ja Ttip und Amerika ist glücklich.


----------



## QUAD4 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

juckt mich eigentlich nicht.  gucke seit bald 11jahren eh kein tv. informationen holt man sich ausschließlich über internet.

wenn das realität wird mit alle 20min. werbung dann wird es der todesstoß sein fürs tv. ENDLICH 



SilverHarlequin schrieb:


> Warum ich zwar seit 9 Jahren einen Fernseher habe aber dieser kein Empfangs-Kabel besitzt? Weil ichdarauf nur noch Filme vom PC/BluRay ansehe - WEGEN Werbung. Und das nur alle 30 Minuten Werbung kommt ...ich hab das anders in Erinnerung. Irgendwie hab ich den Verdacht das die EU genau wie die Bundesregierung lieber der Industrie als dem Volke dient.


das system in das du lebst nennt sich korporativismus was gleich zu setzen ist mit faschismus oder sozialismus aka kommunismus. die masse aber sieht das nicht weil sie zu uninformiert und zu beschäftigt ist.


»Faschismus sollte man besser Korporativismus nennen, weil es die Verschmelzung der Staatsmacht mit der Konzernmacht darstellt.«
– Benito Mussolini


----------



## Palmdale (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Super. Soll nun alle 20min möglich sein? Machen das die Privatsender nicht schon längst? Big Bang Theory, neue Folge, Abends, 3 Werbeblöcke in 19min netto Laufzeit. Hallo?

Davon ab, möchte ich nicht die Privatsender aufgrund der Werbung kritisieren. Die sind gratis, daher wenn ich sie gugg, ertrag ich auch die Werbung, wohl wissend dass es mit keinerlei Kosten verbunden ist. Bei den öffentlich rechtlichen Gierlappen, allen voran die ARD geht mir das schon weit mehr auf den Keks, denn selbst die senden ohne Ende Werbung tagsüber! DAS sollte man mal auf ein Abomodell umstellen... ach... dann würds ja nimmer funktionieren, die ganzen Pöstchen und Pensionen auszuzahlen, wofür man heute schon 40% (!) des Budgets aufwenden muss.

Amazon Prime, Netflix und Co sind für mich ebenso die Hauptquelle, sollte ich meinen Fernseher bemühen. Daneben noch ausgeliehene Bluerays aktueller Spielfilme


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Öffentlich rechtlichen Sender verschlüsseln ind wer das sehen will, zahlt.

So wie GEZ das macht, das ist von der Regierung geduldet Erpressung und Abzocke.


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Bei mir schießt bei jeder Werbung erst einmal mein Blutdruck in die Höhe.
Erst recht wenn nach Senderwechsel nach 10 Sekunden dort auch die Werbung beginnt. zucken

Wer wäre dafür das geprüft wird wie sich Werbung auf die Gesundheit des Volkes auswirkt??
Das Ergebnis würde mich brennend interessieren.

Wer seine Dienstleistungen anbieten möchte sollte seine Werbung auf Verträglichkeit prüfen .
Andernfalls rennen die Leute davon.


----------



## -Xploit- (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Jekki-El-Dorado schrieb:


> Bei mir schießt bei jeder Werbung erst einmal mein Blutdruck in die Höhe.
> Erst recht wenn nach Senderwechsel nach 10 Sekunden dort auch die Werbung beginnt. zucken
> 
> Wer wäre dafür das geprüft wird wie sich Werbung auf die Gesundheit des Volkes auswirkt??
> ...




Nur ein Tipp: Schaue einfach kein TV mehr und somit braucht man sich auch nicht Aufregen.


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Die ganzen Free TV-Sender müssen jetzt mehr Werbung einblenden weil viele gar kein Fernsehen mehr schauen, warum auch, kommt meistens nur Müll.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ich gucke auch kaum noch lineares Fernsehen. Höchstens Nachrichten und ansonsten hauptsächlich Streaming über Netflix oder Amazon.


----------



## Gast201808102 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Jekki-El-Dorado schrieb:


> Wer seine Dienstleistungen anbieten möchte sollte seine Werbung auf Verträglichkeit prüfen .


Qualität brauch keine Werbung. Höchstens (mehr) Zeit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Wenn mich wirklich noch etwas interessiert wird es aufgezeichnet damit man wenigstens dann die Werbung überspringen kann per Vorspulen. Ansonsten verliere ich immer den Anschluss da ich sofort beim Comercial Break los zappe und kaum zurück finde. Mir wäre weniger aber bessere Werbung lieber und wenn man es dann noch schafft nicht zum Lachen in den Keller gehen zu müssen wäre es schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## pizzazz (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

*"Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen"*
bitteschön, da bin ich aus meiner zeit in italien noch ganz andere intervalle gewohnt
solange die meldung nicht heist
*"Wegsehen: soll bald nur noch alle 60 Minuten stattfinden dürfen"*,
ist doch alles i.o.


----------



## D0pefish (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Das halte ich wie in WWW - Ich hasse Reklame aka. Werbung! Ich wurde dahingehend eindeutig beeinflusst.
Enteignen das Pack- und die Auftraggeber samt Entschädigungsausgleich für alle geistig misshandelten Opfer!
Gute Produkte brauchen keine aggressive Werbung. Im Umkehrschluss werden nur schlechte oder durch Werbeausgaben überteuerte Produkte beworben.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Cool, alle 20 Minuten Pinkelpause und Frau kann BIER holen! 
Werde ich dann aber mal besoffen sein!


----------



## Gast201808102 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

wenn se schlau is, stellt se dir glei die kiste neben die couch [und schaut, dass sie die biege macht...].


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Also wenn man um diese Zeit schaut, wird man auf RTL2 selbst von dieser nervigen Livestrip-Kacke verschont. Film fing um kurz vor 3 an und bis jetzt keine Werbung.


----------



## T-Drive (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



-Xploit- schrieb:


> Nur ein Tipp: Schaue einfach kein TV mehr und somit braucht man sich auch nicht Aufregen.



So ?

WENN ich mal die "neutrale,aktuelle" Tagesschau im Livestream glotzen will, brauche ich den Flashplayer.  Ich weiß, Neuland und so ...


----------



## Leob12 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Also wenn man um diese Zeit schaut, wird man auf RTL2 selbst von dieser nervigen Livestrip-Kacke verschont. Film fing um kurz vor 3 an und bis jetzt keine Werbung.


So um die Zeit gibts kaum Werbung. Meist nur ein Programmhinweis oder so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Also wenn man um diese Zeit schaut, wird man auf RTL2 selbst von dieser nervigen Livestrip-Kacke verschont. Film fing um kurz vor 3 an und bis jetzt keine Werbung.


Die kommt dann auf anderen Sendern bis zum erbrechen. Manche Sender darf man zu bestimmten Zeiten einschalten weil dort der schlecht synchronisierte Tele Schrotting Dreck in einer Endlos Schleife läuft


----------



## -Xploit- (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> So ?
> 
> WENN ich mal die "neutrale,aktuelle" Tagesschau im Livestream glotzen will, brauche ich den Flashplayer.  Ich weiß, Neuland und so ...



Man braucht keinen Flashplayer mit seinen Unendlichen Sicherheitslücken, den Livestream kann man ganz einfach im VLC Player anschauen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Gerne auch alle 5 Minuten. Länger hält die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne des gewöhnlichen RTL-Zuschauers eh nicht. Und so schaufeln sie sich ihr eigenes Grab, indem immer mehr Leute zu Netflix und co gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ich hatte heute mal nach langer langer Zeit mal F1 auf RTL versucht zu schauen, das hat mit einer Sportsendung als solches ja schon nix mehr zu tun. Da noch mehr Werbung und kein Schwein schaut noch zu. Ich würde da aber auch verlangen das es bei dem Fußball aber genauso gehandhabt wird


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Dann schaut doch einfach am Sonntag morgen(!) auf ZDF "Halloween", da bleibt ihr von Werbung verschont.


----------



## DrSin (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Die Werbung ist das eine, aber was die Teilweise mit den Tonspuren machen ist einfach nur lachhaft, gestern abend aus Spaß mal auf P.7 Transformers eingeschaltet, kenne die DTS Spur, echt klasse und was kam gestern? Total runtergerechnet auf Dolby, verstärkter muss auf irwitzigen Lautstärken laufen und wenn dann der werbeblock kommt wissen alle im Umkreis von 500m Bescheid das Werbung ist weil so laut.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1651007402 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ja, das mit den Tonspuren ist mir auch schon häufig aufgefallen. Echt sehr nervig, aber anscheinend stört das die Sender ja nicht wirklich...


----------



## volvo242 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hält sich überhaupt jemand an solche Regeln? Die tricksen doch alle und gefühlt sind es doch vielleicht noch 15 Minuten und wenn die Werbezeit nicht reicht wird es einfach in die Sendung eingeblendet. t



Pro 7 Simpsons um kürz vor 19 Uhr, Werbung und vor Galileo also 7-8min später wieder (kurze) Werbung


----------



## koffeinjunkie (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Wie gut das es Internet gibt, so bin seit geschätzt 8-10 Jahren fernsehfrei, werbungsfrei, verblödungsgefahrfrei von dem ganzen Mist was da gezeigt wird.  Selbst wenn ich beiläufig bei anderen so sehe was da gezeigt wird, kann ich mir nur an den Kopf fassen. Eigentlich ist es schon an der Zeit, dass Fernsehen zu verbieten damit die Menschen mal wieder anfangen zu lesen und etwas gebildeter sind oder sich wenigstens besser ausdrücken können wenn man mit Ihnen spricht.


----------



## hauptmann25 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Unter anderem deswegen wird der Werbeterror doch immer mehr!



Und umso größer der Werbeterror umso weniger schaue ich fern. Irgendwer muss den Teufelskreis beenden, ich aber werde es nicht sein


----------



## Kinguin (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Also klassisches Fernsehen gibt es bei mir auch kaum noch. Für aktuelle Nachrichten lese ich halt paar Artikel. Und wegen diversen Filmen/Serien, da greife ich lieber zu Bluerays oder eben zu Diensten wie Amazon Prime.


----------



## _maxe (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Die einzige Serie für die ich noch den TV anschalte ist Tatort.
Sonst ist der nur an für AmazonPrime, zum daddeln oder für gekaufte Blurays/DVD's.

Mehr Werbung bestätigt mich nur das ganze so weiter zu machen bis es nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Equalizer- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ich selbst schaue seit mehreren Jahren kein TV mehr. 
Wenn man sich alleine den ganzen fragwürdigen schwachsinn Anschaut der dort permanent gesendet wird, incl. Werbung Beriselung bis zum Umfallen, so kommt man nicht umhin, diesem schwachsinns TV Programm lebe wohl zu sagen, das einzig richtige.
Irgendwie scheinen die Werbetreibenden seit zig jahren nicht begreifen zu wollen, das ein großteil normal denkender Menschen sich den ganzen Scheiss nicht Anschauen wollen - und wegzappen etc.

Es nervt einfach nur noch !

Im Internet genau dasselbe, man ist gezwungen sich etliche Addons / Plugins zu Installieren um gefühlte 95% von dem ganzen mist Auszublenden um vernünftig Surfen zu können und dabei Artikel lesen zu können.

Thematik Postkasten: Unverlangte und Unaufgeforderte Werbezusendungen usw. - die ganzen Firmen anschreiben und mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen Drohen ist die einzige Sprache die diese verstehen, dann ist auf einmal der Spuk vorbei.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Es ist ja keine Frage von "nicht begreifen wollen". Die Werbeindustrie lebt davon die Leute zu nerven  Würde Sie nichts bringen, würden Unternehmen auch keine Millionen dafür ausgeben  

Im TV nervt mich Werbung weniger, Filme schaue ich fast nie im TV und auf DMAX oder ComedyCentral ist sie erträglich bzw. schnell vorbei. 

Werbung im Internet ist dagegen, je nach dem wie sie sich einem präsentiert natürlich, zum , aber dafür gibt es ja Adblocker  

Teilweise ist Werbung ja sogar witzig gemacht und ganz ohne Werbung möchte ich auch nicht leben, manchmal ist sie ja ganz nützlich


----------



## Metalic (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Ich schaue schon länger gar kein Fernsehen mehr. Auch gestern Abend blieb die Glotze aus als Fußball lief. Einfach weil mich das Angebot nicht interessiert. Der Fernseher steht bei mir eigentlich nur für Blurays und meine Ps4.

Von mir aus könnten sie daher auch alle fünf Minuten Werbung bringen. Wäre mir persönlich egal.


----------



## Equalizer- (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Werbung im Internet ist dagegen, je nach dem wie sie sich einem präsentiert natürlich, zum , aber dafür gibt es ja Adblocker



uBlock Origin incl. genug Filterlisten & uMatrix sei Dank


----------



## GxGamer (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

"EU-Richtlinie". Und genau das ist der Grund warum die Briten bei mir momentan sehr angesehen sind.
Alle 20 Minuten Werbung, super Richtline, EU. Und dann wundern die sich, wenn man lieber poplige 8 - 9€ für einen Streamingdienst zahlt.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



GxGamer schrieb:


> "EU-Richtlinie". Und genau das ist der Grund warum die Briten bei mir momentan sehr angesehen sind.
> Alle 20 Minuten Werbung, super Richtline, EU. Und dann wundern die sich, wenn man lieber poplige 8 - 9€ für einen Streamingdienst zahlt.


Wieso wundert sich die EU? Für jeden, der den TV nicht als Lebensmittelpunkt ansieht ist diese Richtlinie doch völlig nebensächlich.


----------



## Equalizer- (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Nervige Werbung egal in welcher Form auch immer, gehört Ausgeblendet / Geblockt, so das man sie niemals zur Kenntniss nimmt. 

(Was man niemals zu Gesicht bekommt - darüber kann man sich auch nicht aufregen, ganz einfach ; - je mehr Werbung Geblockt wird, desto besser.)

Für Firefox:

- uBlock Origin (mit zahlreichen Filtern.)

- uMatrix

- No Script / Request Policy


----------



## 0g3l (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

AdBlock fürs Fernsehen jetzt!


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



0g3l schrieb:


> AdBlock fürs Fernsehen jetzt!



Wer Schaut denn noch "Fernsehen" und tut sich den Krampf an ? 

Kein TV Konsum = keine Werbung = keine Aufreger = 1000% effizienter  

Ein gutes Buch Lesen am Abend, ist 1000% wertvoller, als sich den Scheissdreck und Propaganda/ Desinformations Bullshit im TV Reinzupfeiffen. 

 ...Es gibt schöneres / geistreicheres im Leben.


----------



## Gadteman (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Noch mehr Werbung, aber dafür noch weniger vom Film? 
Wird ja immer besser...

Ab nächstes Jahr gibt es terrestrisch fast nur noch DVBT2 wo alle nicht öffentlich rechtlichen Sender verschlüsselt sind,
finanzielle mehrausgaben (Neuanschaffung Receiver/TV?) + ein CI Modul zum entschlüsseln -> trotzdem volle Möhre Werbung.  

Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, die Leute regelrecht zu den Streaming Anbietern hin zu treiben.
Aber da kommt dann wieder das Problem mit dem "Datenvolumen" und der "Drosselung" bei FakeFlats, hmm.

Auch komplett Offline lässt sich das nicht umgehen, viele Videotheken sterben weg, weil ja alle Welt nur
noch Streaming nutzen würde. Hatte bis Ende letzten Jahres bequem eine auf dem Arbeitsweg.... geschlossen.

Wie Peter Lustig schon sagte, Ihr könnt jetzt abschalten!


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Noch mehr Werbung, aber dafür noch weniger vom Film?
> Wird ja immer besser...
> 
> Ab nächstes Jahr gibt es terrestrisch fast nur noch DVBT2* wo alle nicht öffentlich rechtlichen Sender verschlüsselt sind*,
> ...



Hab mich damit noch nicht bschäftigt, da ich nicht betroffen bin.
Aber ist es nicht so, dass nur die HD-Varianten der privaten verschlüsselt ist?


----------



## Homerclon (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Über _DVB-T2 HD_ werden keine SD-Sender ausgestrahlt.
Also HD und Bezahlen, oder verzichten.

Bin ja mal gespannt ob HD bei Privaten kostenfrei Empfangbar wird, wenn diese irgendwann 20XX auf UHD umstellen sollten.
(Über Satellit gibts ja noch frei empfangbares SD der Privaten, über Kabel AFAIK auch.)
Bezweifle es aber, warum etwas ändern wofür bis dahin dann schon >90% bezahlen.

Wenn ich fürs TV / Filme & Serien bezahle, dann sicher nicht um weiterhin Werbung zu sehen.
Das etwas bessere Bild ist das nicht Wert.
Umgekehrt aber auch nicht, wenn ich schon dafür bezahle, will ich auch mind. HD ohne zusätzliche Mehrkosten (Sky bspw. verlangt Aufpreis für HD).


----------



## Gadteman (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Hab mich damit noch nicht bschäftigt, da ich nicht betroffen bin.
> Aber ist es nicht so, dass nur die HD-Varianten der privaten verschlüsselt ist?



Habe ich doch geschrieben, alle nicht öffentlich rechtlichen über DVBT2.
NOCH sind die kostenfrei, aber ab Mai/Juni 2017 nicht mehr.
SD gibt es dann nicht mehr, parallel das alte DVBT wird dann nicht mehr ausgestrahlt.

Aber wie Homer auch schon sagte, bezahlen um wieder Werbung jetzt in HD sehen zu können


----------



## aloha84 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

--> Ahhhhh, SD gibts dann nicht mehr, diese Info fehlte mir.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Von mir aus kann auch aller 5 Minuten Werbung erscheinen 

Bei den privaten Verblödungssendern, ist doch die Werbezeit eigentlich das beste Fenster zum Zuschauen


----------



## Gadteman (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*

Naja nur lukrativ für den Sender selbst in dem Moment.
Ausserdem gibt es doch bei den Smart TVs eh schon Zwischeneinblendungen wo das Livebild kurz auf knapp 75% eingeschrumpft wird und dann eine Werbung "L" Form neben das Livebild gelegt wird ,für knappe 10 Sekunden.
Aber egal, sollen die doch ihre Werbung schalten...


----------



## Homerclon (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Naja nur lukrativ für den Sender selbst in dem Moment.
> Ausserdem gibt es doch bei den Smart TVs eh schon Zwischeneinblendungen wo das Livebild kurz auf knapp 75% eingeschrumpft wird und dann eine Werbung "L" Form neben das Livebild gelegt wird ,für knappe 10 Sekunden.
> Aber egal, sollen die doch ihre Werbung schalten...


Smart-TVs schalten zusätzlich Werbung?  da genügt ein Daumen nicht:


----------



## aloha84 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fernsehen: Werbung soll bald alle 20 Minuten stattfinden dürfen*



Homerclon schrieb:


> *Smart-TVs schalten zusätzlich Werbung?*  da genügt ein Daumen nicht:



Kann ich soweit* nicht* bestätigen.


----------

